# Help, serious swelling after quad injection



## Sgt_Major (May 7, 2013)

Hi all,

I'm currently on my 3rd week of my cycle, normally I pin in the glutes, but had been told so many times that quads were easier, so I decided to try it.

Sat I injected in my right quad, using all the good technique (alco swabs, aspirate etc etc) with 1ml Tren test and 0.5 ml stanabol mixed using a 23g 1.25 pin

Had no issues with the injection, other than feeling a bit queasy...

Sun I woke up with quad in full spasm, and starting to swell. Not my whole leg is twice the size it should be, and I can barely bend my knee. Is this normal, or should I hit up the docs?!


----------



## Sub-Zero (May 2, 2011)

I'm no expert but you may have injected into your lymphatic system , which could explain the swelling..? Maybe someone more experieced may chime in.

Where exactly in the quad did you jab..?


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

My very first jab did that.

As above,think I hit the lymphatic system


----------



## Snorbitz1uk (Sep 21, 2005)

i have had this, goes down after 7-10 days. not very pleasent


----------



## Slater8486 (Jul 14, 2010)

xpower said:


> My very first jab did that.
> 
> As above,think I hit the lymphatic system


Wow that swelling is harsh,

Just on my first course now and never want that so how do you avoid jabbing the lymphatic system..? I mean only ever done 4 jabs, first was bad BAD PIP but from there I have been fine.


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

1; get a tan

2; start training legs

3; you should be fine have had this a few times, as said goes down after a week to ten days

This isn't hitting the lymphatic system as that swells up within minutes not the over night, if you stick to standard injection sites chances of hitting the lymphatic system are VERY slim.


----------



## Sgt_Major (May 7, 2013)

Cheers guys.

1. I'm a ginger, I don't tan, I cook.

2. It's deceptive here, but my legs aren't that small really, it's all about the perspective 

I used ryokens guide for the quad, and pinned pretty much the same spot he did.

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/steroid-testosterone-information/70907-ryokens-quad-injection-guide.html


----------



## TheMeatWagon (Dec 3, 2012)

As previously said, ti's nasty but most likely not dangerous. I have a question though: do you really need to take steroids? I didn't see your upper body, but your legs look like you never squatted in your life. No offence at all, just trying to figure out what you're up to, and trying to help.


----------



## Sgt_Major (May 7, 2013)

No offense taken at all mate.

My 'good' leg looks tiny there, but it's just perspective. My legs are completely relaxed above, my good quad is 25inches, I squat around 145-150kg for 10 reps.

My reasons for taking gear isn't just about bulking. I had a very bad motorbike accident 7yrs ago, which mangled a lot of my upper body joints, after 6 operations, 3yrs ago docs were talking about amputating one of my hands due to the severe, unfix-able pains in the wrist.

Just over 2 yrs ago, in desperation, I went on my first sus 250 + dbol cycle, and regained about 60% use of my hand due to increased muscle development in the forearm and fluid retention. This past few months, my wrist pains have been returning, so I'm back on cycle to extend the time of relief I get. My GP and surgeon are aware and fully supportive of it, I'm hoping with this cycle to make better gains and longer period of relief, maybe even permanent if I can.

As an update, the swelling is starting to reduce, and my thigh is turning a deep shade of purple


----------



## Superhorse (May 29, 2011)

diclofenac

diclofenac

diclofenac


----------



## Sgt_Major (May 7, 2013)

Been taking 400mg ibuprofen 3 times a day, and rubbing voltarol gel in it twice a day.

Swelling is much better now, hopefully settled within 7 days of original pin.


----------



## davesays (Aug 9, 2012)

They look like a ten year old's quads mate, not being funny here but are you sure you should be taking steroids?


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

davesays said:


> They look like a ten year old's quads mate, not being funny here but are you sure you should be taking steroids?


Been said enough times above and the lad's already addressed it.

No need to keep giving him hassle


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

looks nasty hope all is ok!


----------



## davesays (Aug 9, 2012)

resten said:


> Been said enough times above and the lad's already addressed it.
> 
> No need to keep giving him hassle


Just looking out for the kid


----------



## soob the dug (Apr 12, 2011)

i decided after not doing quads for a long time to do one on saturday.

i aint doing it again. doesnt matter what part i do it hurts like **** for days.

delts and tri's only from now on.


----------



## Sgt_Major (May 7, 2013)

I'm definitely going back to my glutes!!

I appreciate the help guys. I'm 32yrs old, 14st with 18% body fat. My training partners make me look like a little girl, I'm used to it lol.


----------

